# Prime lens - jak to bude po český?



## s0ber

Dobrý den,

potřebuji Váše pomoci. Moje holka chce vědět jak po český nazýváte to, co po anglicky nazývá se "Prime lens". Jestli to někomu pomůže, tak po polský se tomu říká: "Obiektyw stałoogniskowy".

Děkuji vám za pomoc.


----------



## littledogboy

> potřebuji *vaši pomoc*. Moje holka chce vědět jak *česky *nazýváte to,  co *se anglicky jmenuje* "Prime lens". Jestli to někomu pomůže, tak *polsky *se tomu říká: "Obiektyw stałoogniskowy".



Odhaduju _fixní objektiv_, ale třeba mě někdo opraví.


----------



## s0ber

Díky moc a děkuji také za opravu mého příspěvku. Češtiny ještě stále se učím, tak je pro mně velká laskavost.


----------



## bibax

_Fixní objektiv_ to asi nebude. To je objektiv, který je pevně zaostřen (fix focus).

Myslím, že krátký český název pro _prime lens_ nemáme. Já bych to nazval _"objektiv s pevnou (neměnnou) ohniskovou vzdáleností"_. Může a nemusí být pevně zaostřen. Zvláštním případem takového objektivu je _normální objektiv_ (též základní, standardní objektiv), který má ohniskovou vzdálenost rovnu uhlopříčce filmového políčka (např. 45-50 mm pro kinofilm, 80 mm pro svitkový film 6x6). Rovněž širokoúhlé objektivy a teleobjektivy, pokud nemají "zoom", mají pevnou ohniskovou vzdálenost.


----------



## morior_invictus

Súhlasím s tým čo napísal bibax. Tiež by som to nazval_"objektiv s pevnou (neměnnou) ohniskovou vzdáleností"_ alebo _"objektiv s pevným úhlem záběru"_. A rovnako ako v čestine, ani v slovenčine pre tento pojem nemáme krátky názov.


----------



## s0ber

Tak už ste mi to všetko presne vysvetlili, za čo Vám pekne ďakujem.


----------

